# What Breed Of Pigeon Is This?



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/owner-of-a-new-pigeon-need-advice-30532.html

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would take a guess at english trumpeter also.. here is a double crested one if a differnt color.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's what the one I have looks like too, so now we know.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Unsure of the breed, may be mixed. Definately not a trumpeter. If it had a much shorter beak, I'd call it an Ancient Tumbler. 

What do the parents look like?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

risingstarfans said:


> Unsure of the breed, may be mixed. Definately not a trumpeter. If it had a much shorter beak, I'd call it an Ancient Tumbler.
> 
> What do the parents look like?


It's a rescue, so we'll never know the lineage of the bird. Thanks for the post Risingstarfans! Don't think I've even heard of an Ancient Tumbler .. do you have any links to pictures?

Terry


----------

